# Prison Abolition



## elibats (Jan 2, 2009)

delete


----------



## Lester Burnham (Jan 2, 2009)

Great concept and mostly well articulated.  I didn't get the following sentence

"In an enlightened free society, prison cannot endure or it will prevail."  A typo or word missing?

I think this could be a very provocative piece (I happen to agree with you) that would force peope to think.  I would ditch the references and maybe write more explicitly on victimless crimes.

Thanks for posting the good read.


----------



## elibats (Jan 3, 2009)

Well that's what the quote actually says, but I can't remember how I was interpreting it in the context of my essay. It's not really relevant and you're right, it doesn't make a whole lot of sense. I should reread the text it's from to see if I can figure out what Morris intended.

I'm glad you enjoyed it. Perhaps I'll post a revision at some point.


----------

